# Chicken pox? TEMP OF 40.2!



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Jeanette, 
I think my little girl has chicken pox, she has a few spots 2 of which are in her hair! Can you tell me how long the incubation period is and is there anything i can do to ease the symptoms? She does seem fine at the moment but I am dreading waking up tomorrow and her being pickled!!! 
Lou.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi lou

Sorry for this...have a look at this from NHS Direct:

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleID=97

just a bit busy at mo!!

Jxx


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Jeanette!! I can't believe I didn't think of looking on the web first!!! 
Sorry!
Lou.


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Jeanette, So she is now pickled!! especially around her nappy area...awful.  shes also had  diarreah really bad for about the last week and a half.
I'm a bit concerned about her temperature though. I have been giving her the Tesco version of calpol about twice a day. I have been batheing her in baths with bocarinate of soda and batheing her with calimine lotion when she gets out and I mean totally covering her! Also I spoke to the doctor (on Monday before she was too bad) and she said if she got really bad i could give her a anti-histimine tablet like Clarityn as I have them at home for my hayfever I thought she could have some of that too. I cut a tablet in half and gave her 1 half in the morning and evening.  She is also still breastfeeding, I was weaning her but she feeding constantly at the monent. I know its comforting but is it going to help?
The thing is that even after all that she is just getting worse   I've just taken her temperature ( shes been really hot all day even though we've been outside most of the day and shes only had cotton trousers and vest on!) and its 40.2 
What more can I do? Am I doing all the right things? 

Thanks for all you do on here.

Lou.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Lou

How is she today?

Jxx


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Jeanette, She seems alot better today thanks. Still breastfeeding like crazy   I WILL manage to give up soon   But shes managed to play "ring a ring a roses" with me this morning! She still has a slight temp but is being controlled with cool baths and medicine. On the whole a hundred times better than yesterday.
Lou.


----------

